# Bay Area companies hiring



## joncfinney (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello-

I am out on the job hunt right now for an EMT B job or with an IFT company. I have my nat reg card, county license, medical card, ambulance cert. Just wondering if anyone know of which companies are hiring right now so I can get an app in. 

Thanks


----------



## Aprz (Jan 4, 2011)

https://royalambulance.jobs/

Bam! Royal Ambulance is hiring according to their website, and from what I've heard from folks that work there, they are always hiring there. You have to be 21 or older to work there (and that seems to be true with most ambulance companies in the Bay Area).

http://www.protransport-1.com/opportunities.html

ProTransport-1 has been mass hiring for months, and last I checked, they are now only looking for part-time employees, but they are still hiring.

I'd take a look at http://www.emsa.ca.gov/jobs/EMT_Jobs.asp, however, I am unsure how accurate that information is. It's nearly a half year old, and some of the companies I called aren't hiring, however, they still were accepting applications.

I hope you're 21 years or older with a clean driving record. Good luck!


----------



## emtpche (Jan 4, 2011)

Few places for you to try with are:
Silicon Valley Ambulance- San Jose
Bayshore Ambulance-Foster City
King-American Ambulance-  SF
ProTransport-1- They are located mainly out of Richmond cover the Bay Area
Verihealth- Santa Rosa area

There are more out there however these are the more stable of the lot.

Good Luck


----------



## joncfinney (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I guess I knew about all the major companies. Does anyone know any strickly IFT/transport companies, maybe they are easier to get on to/maybe they have more openings


----------



## notan"ambulancedriver" (Jan 30, 2011)

*Strictly IFT*

veriHealth in Sonoma County is not a strictly IFT company, but that is the majority of their business.  They do mostly BLS, some ALS, some CCT transfers and some 911 calls.  It's also pretty easy to get hired there also.


----------

